# Dunnes Stores selling computers!



## okidoki987 (4 Nov 2004)

Whatever next?

Mind you, it looks a good machine for a good price.
Fujitsu Siemens D335 2.8Ghz, 256 Ram, 80GB HD,
DVD/CD R/W, 17 inch TFT Monitor!, XP HOME, Works 7.0, Printer (was going so well until you see it's a Lexmark!)
all for 749.99 Euro.
Pity it wasn't a DVD R/W but still looks great value.
At least it won't be like a LIDL charge.


----------



## piggy (4 Nov 2004)

Hi oki,

I think that looks fairly average for the price - same as what most DID, Dixons etc are charging. No great shakes unless I missed something?


----------



## okidoki987 (4 Nov 2004)

Hi piggy
I thought with the TFT flat screen it was a good price 
but maybe not?


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (4 Nov 2004)

TFT - not LCD!


----------



## EAMONN66 (4 Nov 2004)

TFT = LCD
It is good value if you consider that the monitor would cost the guts of €400


----------



## okidoki987 (4 Nov 2004)

I can see it now...

"Do you want anything, I'm going to Dunnes?"

Yep, get me 2 milk, a loaf of bread and a Fujitsu Siemens PC.
and don't forget your Club card!


----------



## piggy (4 Nov 2004)

Sorry oki, you're right. Missed the fact the the monitor was TFT.


----------



## podgeandrodge (4 Nov 2004)

*dunnes stores*

The following spec is available from Dell for Eur790 - so 50 quid dearer.

Processor  
Intel® Celeron® D Processor 340 (2.93GHz, 533fsb, 256k cache) 

512MB DDR RAM - Double the Ram of Dunnes

17" Analogue Flat Panel Monitor (17.0" v.i.s) 

Harddrive  
40GB Hard Drive (7200 RPM) 

Optical Drive  
48x CD-RW/DVD Combo Drive 


So for the extra 50 quid we have:

- Better processor than Dunnes
- Double the Ram of Dunnes
-Half the hard drive of Dunnes but for this sort of PC a 40 gig hard drive is probably enough for those users
- 1 Year Collect and Return service 


Most importantly I believe that if something wrong happens with the PC I would prefer to have a one year collect and return service from Dell as opposed to going to Dunnes and trying to explain to some shop assistant that "my pc is not booting".....Far better to let take it away , fix it and return it to you.
The better processor and double the Ram is more important than the smaller hard drive also - well I think so unless you plan on a lot of storage.


----------



## okidoki987 (5 Nov 2004)

*Re: dunnes stores*

None of the Dunnes in town today had any of the computers.
Not sure if they sold out or didn't have them in yet.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (5 Nov 2004)

*Re: dunnes stores*

*Most importantly I believe that if something wrong happens with the PC I would prefer to have a one year collect and return service from Dell as opposed to going to Dunnes and trying to explain to some shop assistant that "my pc is not booting"*

I'd actually prefer to deal with a Dunnes Shop assistant!

Another benefit of Dunnes over Dell, is you get the machine there and then. You don't have to enter the Dell lottery of either getting your machine next week, or three months time.


----------



## okidoki987 (5 Nov 2004)

*Re: dunnes stores*

Out of curiosity has anybody seen one of these computers in a Dunnes Stores?


----------



## Dan The Man (5 Nov 2004)

*Re: dunnes stores*

Yep


----------



## Crunchie (5 Nov 2004)

*Re: dunnes stores*

The Square had them on Wednesday


----------



## sueellen (6 Nov 2004)

Saw one in Dunnes, Square last nite, Thu.


----------



## JohnnieKipper (8 Nov 2004)

You : My PC is broken, can you help ?
16 yr old Dunnes employee looks blankly at you.

You : I bought it here last week 
16 yr old Dunnes employee looks blankly at you.

You : Can you get a manager for me ?
16 yr old Dunnes employee looks blankly at you.

You : Do you actually work here ?
16 yr old Dunnes employee looks blankly at you.


----------



## okidoki987 (8 Nov 2004)

Bit unkind to 16 year old Dunnes employee?
I'd imagine the helpline is probably located somewhere in India and you'll have a conversation for at least 30 minutes and not understand a word they say.


----------



## JohnnieKipper (8 Nov 2004)

Quote :  Bit unkind to 16 year old Dunnes employee?

True , that was unfair - they might grunt aswell as staring blankly.


----------



## okidoki987 (8 Nov 2004)

Not much else to say for 7 Euro an hour?


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (8 Nov 2004)

Hang on a minute - maybe that 16 year old Dunnes shop assistant is far more intelligent than you. They might be doing a part time job to help pay for their computer science degree.

Stereotypes are frequently wrong.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2004)

Did nobody else here other than me ever work as a teenager in a supermarket?


----------



## Crunchie (9 Nov 2004)

I don't really see a great difference between Dunnes Stores and Dells customer service.............


----------

